# Mucosal Prolapse Diagnosed - Please Read - Could be a cure for most



## Staynforhope (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi all,

I'll just quickly sum up my history.

- FBO started about 10 year ago

- Got diagnosed IBS ( I believe it all started from using antibiotics for a long period of time for an infection)

- Breath test confirmed fructose and lactose intolerant

- Mucus in stool occasionally

- Leaky Gas all day long if diet is bad

- Colonoscopy/Gastroscopy shows nothing.

- Currently on anti-depressants for severe anxiety issue

I have recently went to see a colorectal surgeon after diagnosing myself with mucosal prolapse. Boom! I was right.

I got a sigmoidoscopy done and my professor confirmed I had mucosal prolapse. I also got a pelvic floor study done, which shows up as normal.

My professor does not recommend surgery i.e rectopexy as it is quite a major surgery. On the other hand I got a second opinion and he recommends it as a last resort. The plan going forward is physiotherapy, rubber band then surgery.

Has anyone got full relief from symptoms by doing rubber band litigation or physiotherapy?

I think most of the sufferers with FBO here could have some degree of rectal prolapse.

Surgery may be the cure but it will not fully cure leaky gas because there could be another root issue associated with it i.e food intolerance.

I'm just hoping that my anal can close properly after the rubber band litigation/surgery.

Any feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## QuietDesperation (Jan 17, 2014)

One should not do rectopexy for merely mucosal prolapse. In your case it's only the lining of the rectum (mucosa) that has become loose and falls downs when straining. A rectal prolapse is different in that the entire wall of the rectum becomes loose and telescopes on itself. Generally the symptoms of mucosal prolapse is not as severe as (internal) rectal prolapse. Treatments for mucosal prolapse includes: rubber band, PPH, HALO, STARR etc.

But do you really know if you have only a mucosal prolapse? Because you don't really know before you had proper tests. If I were you, I would ask for a x-ray defecography / protogram. Perhaps you have an internal prolapse, it could be difficult to know and if you do have it - rectopexy could be the proper operation.



> I think most of the sufferers with FBO here could have some degree of rectal prolapse.


I agree, I think in many cases people are just diagnosed with IBS without proper testing, 50-60% of all humans has some degree of rectal intusseption / internal prolapse, it's not unreasonably to assume that patients diagnosed with "IBS" actually has symptoms from a prolapse they have. The only way to get that diagnosed for sure is to get a x-ray defecography done. Since 50-60% has some degree of prolapse, I'd say there is a certain point where you start getting symptoms, and most will just stay asymptomatic.

Myself, I have internal prolapse, I had rubber band litigation done on mucosal, it helped slightly, but I'm probably going to get a rectopexy to deal with the full thickness prolapse, it's not going away any other way afaik.


----------



## Staynforhope (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the reply guys.

Yes the surgeon confirmed that I have mucosal prolapse (internal prolapse).

He recommends that I go through physiotherapy first and then rubber band litigation. These are both treating symptoms rather than going for a full cure.

Having said that I think its a good idea as I don't want to jump straight into surgery.

I'm seeing a pelvic floor physiotherapist tomorrow so I'll see how that goes.

I'll keep you guys updated on my progress. Surgeon also said the rubber band is a good diagnostic because if it helps it means the main cause of my symptoms is the lining. if it doesn't help there could be another underlyning problem.

=)


----------



## QuietDesperation (Jan 17, 2014)

Read this article about a girl with internal prolapse who was told she had IBS: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1207203/Me-operation-Doctors-said-I-IBS--fact-Id-suffered-prolapse.html

She suffered for a long time until it was discovered she actually had an internal prolapse. I think many with IBS didn't get proper testing and may actually suffer from internal prolapse, just not diagnosed.



Staynforhope said:


> Thanks for the reply guys.
> 
> Yes the surgeon confirmed that I have mucosal prolapse (internal prolapse).


Mucosal prolapse, internal prolapse or both? Remember that mucosal prolapse and internal rectal prolapse are two different things and require different treatments. It's easy to get them mixed up, but there is a big difference. That said, it's possible to have both at once.



> He recommends that I go through physiotherapy first and then rubber band litigation. These are both treating symptoms rather than going for a full cure.
> 
> Having said that I think its a good idea as I don't want to jump straight into surgery.
> 
> ...


What would be the full cure in his opinion?

Good luck with your treatments


----------



## Zarkaf (Feb 4, 2013)

(sorry 4 my bad english)
I am on antidepressents too since 1 yr(ecsitalopram 20mg/dy). And it reduced my lg upto 70%, only when i am taking it.
I just saw a video titled "embarassing bodies" in which doc did anal exam of the patient who suffered frm lg and doc told him may be he having prolapsed hemorrhoid (due to constipation) and increasing fiber intake will fix this.
From 3 days i am taking half tsp "ground flax seed" two times with meals i think i am getting a little relief but not sure. Will check some more days and specialy in public transport on bumpy roads which is my best experiment of measuring lg level.


----------



## Zarkaf (Feb 4, 2013)

Since when u r taking antidepressent? And which 1?


----------



## Staynforhope (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi all,

Just a quick update on my progress.

I went to see a physiotherapist who specializes in the pelvic floor.

She goes my pelvic floor is too tense and my sphincter is constantly tense.

this means when there is only a tiny amount of gas the sphincter will give way hence the gas incontinence.

She goes I may have some sensitivity issue as well after doing biofeedback.

It appears that I may be backed up for too long and not emptying out my bowels properly.

She has asked me to try some breathing and empty Technics and hopefully see some results anywhere from 4 weeks to 3 months.

The idea is to train myself to emptying better and get my sphincter to stop automatically tensing. The cause may be due to years of bad habit such as holding it in instead of going to hte toilet.

I'm seeing my surgeon again in January so I might ask him to perform the rubber band as well just to remove the mucosal prolapse.

After that i may consider or suggest surgery.



Zarkaf said:


> Since when u r taking antidepressent? And which 1?


I've been taking anti-depressants since 2013. IT has helped a lot in terms of anxiety but leaky gas wise only minimal.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I had rectopexy with 6 inch colon reduction for full rectal prolapse. Three months later it came back and so did ALL my symptoms (plus more) and im way worse now. Id probably opt out if i knew id end up like this. I thought id be fixed for sure.


----------

